# outils tcp/ip

## skuld

Bonjour,

Sauriez vous de quels ebuilds dépendent les outils ping, traceroute, dig, nslookup, etc. en IPv4 et IPv6 ?

Apparement, dans l'install par défaut de la Gentoo, ils n'y sont pas.

Cordialement

----------

## skuld

Bon, après une recherche plus poussée, pour traceroute j

Pour traceroute, il y a net-analyser/traceroute, mais il ne fonctionne qu'en IPv4 (je n'ai pas un traceroute6 comme pour les BSD)

Pour ping6, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé

Pour nslookup et dig, j'ai les bind-tools

----------

## Sleeper

Meme en specifiant ipv6 dans ta variable USE ??

----------

## skuld

oui, le flag ipv6 est bien spécifié (marche pour d'autres softs, tels que openssh ou xchat pour ne pas les nommer)

----------

## SuperTomate

 *skuld wrote:*   

> Pour ping6, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé

 

traceroute6 et ping6 se trouvent dans net-misc/iputils.

```
emerge net-misc/iputils
```

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

 *skuld wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Sauriez vous de quels ebuilds dépendent les outils ping, traceroute, dig, nslookup, etc. en IPv4 et IPv6 ?
> 
> Apparement, dans l'install par défaut de la Gentoo, ils n'y sont pas.
> ...

 

Pour dig nslookup 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  net-dns/bind-tools
> 
>       Latest version available: 9.2.2_rc1
> ...

 

----------

## skuld

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

----------

